# Pearl eye?



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey is this a pearl eye? And is it normal/rare in capuchines?


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes it is, and yes. It is the standard for Cap's, pearl only. 
http://www.capuchineuk.org/standard
http://www.harislau.info/capuchine

Pearl eyes come anywhere from Almost entirely white (With no blood vessels) like in New York Flying Flights and Show Tipplers, to almost no white at all due to intense blood vessels. The photo you posted I would say it's what is generally seen. White with red blood vessels on the trailing edge.

Here is a good link talking about and showing eye colors.
http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/eye.html


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks!

You always posts such great links! Its a real help, thanks


----------

